# Monterey, CA Seeking Player



## yangnome (Jul 26, 2004)

Hello,

I'm currently in a group of 6 (5 + DM) in Monterey.  We have two alternating games, a D&D (FR) 3.5 game (in progress) and a 7th Sea Game (R&K) that we are about to begin.   I am hte GM of the 7th Sea game and one of the other members of the group DMs the D&D game.  We play every Friday night from 6:30 - Finish (usually not later than 1AM).  

If you are interested in playing in one or both games, please feel free to contact me at myusername@myusername.com (substitute my username) or post questions here.

Thanks.


----------



## bill (Sep 9, 2006)

*Monterey Gamers*

I'm moving to Monterey soon and looking for a group.


----------

